# Toronto TUG meeting



## Roy&Eira (Apr 22, 2009)

Notes from our TOTUGers Meeting held at York Reception Centre at 1100 Millwood Rd., Toronto, Ontario M4H 1A3 on Sunday April 19, 2009 from 2:00pm to 5:00pm

Attendees
Cindy & Yoram Beer				Ted & Cindy Bomers 
Erma & Vern Carter 				Keith Chen
Joe & Marie Chenew				Brian & Andrea Clark
Dave & Barb Collinson			Bob Greenhalgh
Linda Judelman				Karen Kolb
Ed Kolewaski					Roy & Eira  Martin
Sheila Martinec				Mike & Nancy	 Muszynski
Angela	 Persaud				Jim & Eileen Strong
John VanWiechen				Jim & Marilyn Webb

Bob Greenhalgh was the MC at our meeting.
Dorr prizes were donated by Dial an Exchange and Joe & Marie Chenew.
Refreshments were provided by Alton Ellis and Keith Chen.
Barb Collinson provided a PC and projection equipment for our meeting.

After 30 minutes to mingle Bob introduced himself and welcomed everyone. The attendees introduced themselves and described exchanges, resorts that they owned at etc.

Barbara and David Collinson describe a three week trip to Italy that they had enjoyed with some friends.

Roy Martin talked about his timeshare ownership and volunteer work he is involved it with TUG. He also provided some information about the Royal resorts in Cancun and St Martin including some offers to visit their resorts.(If you need copies of these offers please let me know) Roy also provided an update from DAE and agreed to get some information on the new “gold memberships”. The information provided is:-
“The way Gold Advantage works is that as new inventory comes into the system, it is made available for booking for the first 14 days of availability to Gold Advantage members. There are no other specific definitions for the weeks display so everything else stays the same. 
We developed the Gold Advantage membership after several years of requests from our members to come up with a premium membership that rewards loyal, repeat members. We came up with Gold Advantage. Besides the early inventory availability, the premium membership offers a 10% discount on all exchange and bonus week transactions, priority requests, cruise and tour travel product availability at membership pricing and a set of lifestyle oriented discount products (National discounts on dining, recreation, hotels, golf courses, etc.)”

Mike Muszynski talked about the list of resorts owned by T.O. TUG members & Buying and Selling your Timeshare. Please send Mike or myself any updates to his list and any sale or purchase requirements that you have,

Gifts from DAE were given to John VanWiechen and Brian & Andrea Clark as this was their first meeting. The door prizes were won by Keith Chen and Jim & Marilyn Webb. 

There was a discussion on items for next meeting and another 30 min. to mingle before the meeting closed

Potential discussion items for this or future meetings
    - China visit - Lynn Ortiz

Our next meeting is scheduled for November 8, 2009


----------



## Dori (Apr 23, 2009)

Sorry we couldn't be there, Roy and Eira.  We were thinking of you while in Reno.  I'll make sure not to book any trips at the same time as the next meeting!

Thanks for  all your hard work.  Enjoy your summer!

 Dori


----------

